# Just built my engine and no oil at lifters please help!!!



## SlowGoat (Apr 29, 2011)

I own a 2006 gto and recently put new pistons rings and valve train cam and heads. I had no oil pressure. i pull the motor back out removed all plug and the oil pan. I packed the pump with a silicone grease I know that petroleum jelly is the ideal product to use I figured silicone grease would also be ok. I believe that silicone products are water soluble. I have oil pressure 55 psi!!!! I have no oil flowing to the top of my rockers and I assume that I have no oil pressure in my lifters my rockers are a little noisy no bad though i assume thats just from being oil starved not sure why i have no flow up top but I am very worried that the silicone grease that i used in the pump may be the cause of this..... can someone tell me if i am over reacting or if this silicone grease is clogging lifter passages and oil valleys in my engine?? Is this possible or again am I over reacting?

Thanks


----------



## SlowGoat (Apr 29, 2011)

If so how can I fix this??


----------



## SlowGoat (Apr 29, 2011)

*LS7 liffter*

Forgot one other thing I also am using ls7 lifters I am pretty sure that you cannot install them wrong in an ls2 since they only can possibly go 2 directions right? does it matter what side the oil galleys are on? I was told no. I am fearing that this silicone grease is clogging everything like I said please let me know if I am over reacting.


----------



## SShep71 (Aug 22, 2008)

Why did you use silicone grease? I am betting that the grease is the problem if you have oil pressure you should have oil flow. If there is no oil flow there is a problem, How much did you turn over or run the engine since the build was finished or the problem was noticed?


----------

